

IETester – Multiple Internet Explorer versions on the same PC - kossovsky
http://kossovsky.net/index.php/2009/06/ietester-multiple-internet-explorer-versions-on-the-same-pc/
IETester is a free WebBrowser that allows you to have the rendering and javascript engines of IE8, IE7 IE 6 and IE5.5 on Vista and XP, as well as the installed IE in the same process.
======
johnnybgoode
"Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions."

(from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>)

~~~
kossovsky
sorry...

